# Where's the Facebook app?



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

In this weekends paper there is a DirecTV flyer that lists access to Facebook as one of the many benefits under the TV Apps heading.

I don't see a Facebook app?









Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## jceman (Aug 20, 2007)

It's a sub-menu choice under "Social TV" on the TV Apps.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

And this "app" only lets you update your friends on what you are watching, it is not a full fledge Facebook app, more like a widget


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

cypherx said:


> In this weekends paper there is a DirecTV flyer that lists *access to Facebook* as one of the many benefits under the TV Apps heading.
> 
> I don't see a Facebook app?
> 
> ...


What DirecTV implies and what it can only do will be very far apart in your mind.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

peds48 said:


> And this "app" only lets you update your friends on what you are watching


And why would anybody want to do that? Guess I'm just an old fogey, but I don't understand the appeal of any of this 'social media' stuff.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

makaiguy said:


> And why would anybody want to do that?


Exactly my point!!!


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I would like to see HD pictures on a big screen TV from Facebook. Thought maybe this ad meant that a facebook TV App was coming soon. The app the second poster is refering to is Social TV. It's just a DirecTV created app that can post what your watching to Facebook and Twitter. I would not even consider that as "access to facebook". That's like reading a news article and clicking like or share, which posts on your behalf.


----------

